# Wal Mart Card in Mexico



## jteeler (Jun 16, 2012)

Good afternoon all and Happy Fathers Day us! I just spent the past month in Tuxpan, Veracruz, returned to the States for a weeks work, and now headed back to Tuxpan. I'm trying to get away from these damn US banks. I know my preloaded Wal Mart card is great for purchases in Mexico. I was just wondering if anyone else has had experience with these cards and LOADING them there. Furthermore is loading them in dollars possible? There is a Wal Mart in Tuxpan.


----------



## El Duderino (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, I don't have one of these cards but have seen them, both in US and Mexico. Not sure if this applies in your case, but if you derive income from a U.S. employer, maybe it would be possible to set up a direct deposit to the Walmart Card.

Not sure if it would matter if the card was obtained in Mexico vs. obtained in the U.S.

I'd be interested in knowing how it works out for you as I've been considering getting one.


----------

